# Recommended Paints for PIKO models



## Dutchman (Apr 28, 2021)

Since Floquil and PolyScale are history, what brand(s) do you folks recommend? Thanks! PK


----------



## RkyGriz (Feb 14, 2019)

For the most part, I paint my models using an airbrush. 
For paint I use various quality brands such as Createx, Tamiya, Vallejo, TCP (True Color Palate), and Mission Models.
When using a brush, I usually opt for Model Masters paints. But will brush on some of the airbrush colors when necessary.
When using an airbrush, it's good idea to use an airbrush thinner to improve paint flow.
It also extends the paint out so you'll get more coverage than you would if using the paint straight out of the bottle without adding thinner.
If you're uncertain, there are many instructional videos on youtube that explain how to properly mix paint for use in an airbrush, and airbrush use in general.
Also, a good old fashioned rattle can of Krylon Fusion (great for plastic) can work wonders if you can find it in the proper colors you're looking for.
Andrew


----------



## Dutchman (Apr 28, 2021)

RkyGriz said:


> For the most part, I paint my models using an airbrush.
> For paint I use various quality brands such as Createx, Tamiya, Vallejo, TCP (True Color Palate), and Mission Models.
> When using a brush, I usually opt for Model Masters paints. But will brush on some of the airbrush colors when necessary.
> When using an airbrush, it's good idea to use an airbrush thinner to improve paint flow.
> ...


Outstanding! Thanks, so very much! Best always, Paul


----------



## RkyGriz (Feb 14, 2019)

You're welcome, Paul ! 
Always happy to help !
Andrew


----------

